# My trance mixes



## natmoon (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi to all i will leave links here for anyone that wants to download any of my trance mixes.
I will add more as time goes by.
The links do expire as im using a free service if theres a link that you want and its dead let me know if i havent noticed myself and i will replace it with a new one,hope you enjoy them

(Album.)
*File Name: powerupbyme(awsome)wave.mp3*
Size: 65MB | Description: PowerUp by natmoon using traktor djstudio

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

__________________________________________________________
(EP.)
*File Name: Mini Trance mix.mp3*
Size: 50MB | Description: Small trance compilation by natmoon

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

__________________________________________________________
(Single.)
*File Name: Lifes a beat mad mix.mp3*
Size: 16MB | Description: Lifes a beat.(Work in progress not quite perfect yet.)

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

___________________________________________________________
(Single.) An old classic track remade using synths and fruity loops.
*File Name: unreachable.mp3*
Size: 5MB | Description: Unreachable Star(remade using keyboards and fruity loops)

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

___________________________________________________________
(Album.)
*Name:* Chill dub.mp3 
*Size:* 118MB 

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

____________________________________________________________
(Album.)
*Name:* We are all Tardis.mp3 
*Size:* 111MB 

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
____________________________________________________________
(Single.)An original track made by me using a keyboard and fruity loops.
*Name:* Trip Drummer(highqualityversion).wav 
*Size:* 33MB 

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
____________________________________________________________


----------



## closet.cult (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow. Thanks. I Love Trance. D/l Now...


----------



## natmoon (Sep 20, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> Wow. Thanks. I Love Trance. D/l Now...


No worries dude,hope you enjoy them


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 3, 2008)

I can't listen to any of the stuff what's happening non of it is a available??

_*I wana puff puff some of that Dutch stuff! *_Hard.fm - The #1 Hardstyle Radio / Community on the web! - Home
www.Hardstyle.co.za :: Index


----------

